# Cricket Care



## derryjellybies (Sep 14, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys can help me figure out what I am doing wrong with my feeder crickets. They die within 10 days after purchase and I don’t know what I am doing wrong!

I was purchasing 10-15 med/large crickets from Petsmart on Thursdays (they get their new shipments in every Thursday morning) and I keep them in a small Kricket Keeper (with the black dispensing tubes). In the Kricket Keeper, I have two shallow dishes: one full of Fluker’s Orange Cubes, and the other full of Fluker’s Calcium Cricket Diet. I change the orange cubes every day, and the calcium powder every few days. After a few days, when I remove the dispersal tube and tap some crickets out, most of them are dead. I asked a sales associate at Petsmart about it and he said, “crickets cannibalize. It doesn’t matter how much space you give them or if you feed them well. It’s just what they do.” However, I’ve read some posts here about crickets where people buy 500+ at a time and don’t have an extremely high death rate, so I’m not sure what is going on. I clean the Kricket Keeper really well in between “batches.” I've been reading online for advice, but I can't figure out what I am doing wrong.

Last month I started buying my crickets from a different local pet store. The same thing happened! I am wondering if the crickets are unhealthy from the get-go, or if I am caring for them improperly.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 14, 2012)

I put egg cartons in with mine

but I still get some casualities


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 14, 2012)

casualites will happen. Crickets are filthy animals and one dead cricket could mean hundreds of others infected. Trust me, It happens


----------



## aNisip (Sep 15, 2012)

Roaches are the way to go! (I should be getting some green bananas pretty soon)...easier to care for and a lot cleaner...


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had some terrible results from some petstores. It doesn't surprise me at all to loose half within the first week or so. Many don't bother to feed their crickets and if they do the most they might do is offer a piece of potato. Crickets don't cannibalize if they are well fed. They need protein so you need to provide them with something that has it. I prefer using some high quality dog kibble. Cheaper and better ingredients than the cricket chows on the market. You don't need to worry about the high calcium and vitamin rates when you are feeding them to praying mantises because mantises don't have the same needs as reptiles.

You might have better luck with one of the online sites that sell healthy well cared for crickets. Personally I like to keep my own breeder tank going so I don't have to worry about fussing with constantly buying crickets.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

Well my first response is to tell you to try a different source, but you did that already. But maybe try Grubco or something.

I keep mine in rubbermaid tubs with a substrate of dry plain oatmeal. I have a shallow dish with a wet sponge for water. Or you can use a small gravel filled dish. I put egg crates in for hiding. I feed them the occasional bit of dry dog food. But usually they get leafy greens, veggies, etc. I avoid that store bought cricket food and watering stuff. I believe that may be your issue. Also take a look at your temps, but that probably isn't your issue.

Crickets are only as dirty as you keep them. i rarely had to clean my enclosures. Just remove uneaten food soon as they are leaving it alone. You may want to buy from a good online breeder in larger qtys like 500.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to clean mine constantly. I keep mine basically the same as yours, and some will be dead anyway.

Also, Reptile expo crickets are often good. My last batch of those lived as long as I needed them.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 15, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> I was wondering if you guys can help me figure out what I am doing wrong with my feeder crickets. They die within 10 days after purchase and I don’t know what I am doing wrong!
> 
> I was purchasing 10-15 med/large crickets from Petsmart on Thursdays (they get their new shipments in every Thursday morning) and I keep them in a small Kricket Keeper (with the black dispensing tubes). In the Kricket Keeper, I have two shallow dishes: one full of Fluker’s Orange Cubes, and the other full of Fluker’s Calcium Cricket Diet. I change the orange cubes every day, and the calcium powder every few days. After a few days, when I remove the dispersal tube and tap some crickets out, most of them are dead. I asked a sales associate at Petsmart about it and he said, “crickets cannibalize. It doesn’t matter how much space you give them or if you feed them well. It’s just what they do.” However, I’ve read some posts here about crickets where people buy 500+ at a time and don’t have an extremely high death rate, so I’m not sure what is going on. I clean the Kricket Keeper really well in between “batches.” I've been reading online for advice, but I can't figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Last month I started buying my crickets from a different local pet store. The same thing happened! I am wondering if the crickets are unhealthy from the get-go, or if I am caring for them improperly.


 Those supposed "complete" cricket diets are what I think are to blame... I keep mine on a substrate of dirt/sand so they can breed (they need a few inches of dirt to lay their eggs). I provide them with a water dish and sponge so they don't drown and I mist them once a day. I do give them the dry cricket food, but I also give them dry catfood, and an assortment of veggies. I have a ton of egg carton bits, as well and rocks and twigs so there is a large amount of surface areas for them to climb on and a lot of places for them to hide from each other. Make sure to remove any dead cricket bodies as soon as you see them so they don't cannibalize and get sick. I clean up their cage once a week. My population is doing wonderful now..... but when I had them just on the store bought food they seemed eager to eat each other and would die off really quick.

When I buy some from the store to add to my population, they absolutely ravage the dry catfood as soon as I put them in their new housing. I think those cricket diets are protein deficient..


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 15, 2012)

I put a sponge and water in with mine and they ate the darn sponge


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses and advice!!

It sounds like their food was a predominant issue. I bought a new batch today, used dry oatmeal as substrate, added bits of egg carton, and put a dish of fresh shredded carrott/spinach and a dish of crumbled dry cat food. It has been a few hours and they are still attacking the new food! Also, I removed the dispensing tubes. I think perhaps the crickets went into the tubes and didn't come out for food/moisture because there was always a lot of dead crickets _inside_ the tubes. If the new diet doesn't work, I will give Grubco a try. I just wish I could buy smaller quantities online.

Thank you all again!


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 15, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I put a sponge and water in with mine and they ate the darn sponge


I heard they will do that! Somebody was telling me that they will also eat through mesh cages.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 16, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> I heard they will do that! Somebody was telling me that they will also eat through mesh cages.


They really will eat just about anything... ha ha. I just noticed you live in Monterey, CA.. I lived there for a while.... I really miss that place! I'm hoping I'll get to move back there one day.

Anyway, good luck with your crickets!


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you, Kotomi. I guess I am learning by trial and error with these crickets.

I just moved to Monterey about a year ago. I lived in the desert my entire life. It is so strange being close to the ocean. If you come back to visit we should meet up and chat about bugs!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 16, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> They need protein so you need to provide them with something that has it. I prefer using some high quality dog kibble. Cheaper and better ingredients than the cricket chows on the market


I have some Royal Canin kibbles at home, can I use that to give protein to my crickets ? Should I wet them ? Or give dry ?

I only have one mantis, so I don't need a lot of bugs but I will keep them as health as I saw that a lot dies...


----------



## Sticky (Nov 18, 2012)

Try mulberryfarms. I buy crickets there 100 instead 500. Some others sell by the 100 too but I am not sure of names.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 21, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> I have some Royal Canin kibbles at home, can I use that to give protein to my crickets ? Should I wet them ? Or give dry ?
> 
> I only have one mantis, so I don't need a lot of bugs but I will keep them as health as I saw that a lot dies...


That should be just fine. Keep it dry or it will mold. I like to crush mine up in a baggy with a hammer so it is easier for the little ones to get their own piece.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 21, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> That should be just fine. Keep it dry or it will mold. I like to crush mine up in a baggy with a hammer so it is easier for the little ones to get their own piece.


In fact I gave them fish food (for Cichlidea, 52% protein), they seems to like that.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh, I have the exact opposite problem with them! They won't die!!

I don't use sponge, they eat it.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> In fact I gave them fish food (for Cichlidea, 52% protein), they seems to like that.


All ov my omnivorous arthropoda like the fish food.  I use pond sticks mostly, but sometimes cichlid pellets.

Flakes are the absolute favorite, but I have too many creatures and can't get enough flakes for a good price. I save flakes for a treat.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 21, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> In fact I gave them fish food (for Cichlidea, 52% protein), they seems to like that.


Fish food is another good choice but I find that rather pricy in comparison. Freeze dried bloodworms have always been a favorite treat of mine.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 21, 2012)

likebugs said:


> All ov my omnivorous arthropoda like the fish food.  I use pond sticks mostly, but sometimes cichlid pellets.
> 
> Flakes are the absolute favorite, but I have too many creatures and can't get enough flakes for a good price. I save flakes for a treat.


It is in a flake form, It was a present from an order a made a few months ago, but I have no Cichlidea...lol I also get flake food for Betta splendens, I'll use it for crickets, I don't give flakes to the Betta, bad for the stomach ^^



Krissim Klaw said:


> Fish food is another good choice but I find that rather pricy in comparison. Freeze dried bloodworms have always been a favorite treat of mine.


I'll try that, I always have freezed bloodworm (red mosquito larva ?) ^^


----------

